# هندسة المواد والمعادن



## saaaaaarah (11 سبتمبر 2010)

هندسة المواد والمعادن تتبع اي هندسة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محايد (12 سبتمبر 2010)

هندسة المعادن تختلف عن هندسة المواد
الآن كثرت التخصصات الهندسية والعلمية
مثلا المعادن ممكن ان تكوني عالمة معادن (metallurgist) او مهندسة معادن metal engineer >>> فلزات حتى تكون الترجمة اقرب
اما المواد فتكون هندسة وعلوم ايضا.........emgineering & science لم اجد افضل من هذا التعريف
Why do we study materials? Many an applied scientist or engineer, whether mechanical,
civil, chemical, or electrical, will at one time or another be exposed to a
design problem involving materials. Examples might include a transmission gear,
the superstructure for a building, an oil refinery component, or an integrated circuit
chip. Of course, materials scientists and engineers are specialists who are totally
involved in the investigation and design of materials​.
المواد تشمل اشياء كثيرة جدا ...حتى الخشب...... 
البعض يصنف هذين النوعين كهنسة ميكانيكية...لكن هذا تصنيف ليس دقيق
هندسة المعادن...الفلزات،على سبيل المثال تدخل فيها مجموعة من العلوم الطبيعية المكثفة...الفيزياء و الكيمياء ، التعدين ، الجيولوجيا....الميكانيكا..اللحام ، والتآكل الى اخ....فهو اصعب انواع الهندسة على الاطلاق....مع احترامي للتخصصات الأخرى:77:.مثال على علاقة هندسة المعادن بالفيزياء نجد ان مهندس الفلزات يجب ان ينهي مجموعة من الساعات في دراسة الطيف المغناطيسي والنظائر المشعة ، الصوت ، المغنطة...
اتحدث عن (بعض الجامعات الغربية)

الموضوع مش مرتب,,,,,,,بس امل انه يجيب سؤالك الذي دخلتي منتدانا -مرحبا بك- للسؤال عنه


----------



## direct.drill (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تتبع هندسة ميكانيكا الانتاج


----------

